

I'm a YouTube software engineer working on the video player - sadiq
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/bcb14/im_a_youtube_software_engineer_working_on_the/

======
sadiq
There's an interesting exchange:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/bcb14/im_a_youtube_sof...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/bcb14/im_a_youtube_software_engineer_working_on_the/c0m1hn6)

An unsubtle hint?

------
antidaily
This is the guy who wrote swfobject.js - I recognize the handle.

~~~
chime
Indeed. His name is Geoff Stearns, blog: <http://blog.deconcept.com/>

~~~
tensafefrogs
Hi!

------
JoeAltmaier
I'm surprised video rendering takes ANY cpu cycles - with all the video card
horsepower available. What is it doing if not codec tasks? Hm.

~~~
robin_reala
Nothing actually. Flash 10.1 beta will offload some h264 processing to
compatible video cards, but only on Windows and that’s not the released
version. Currently it uses the CPU for all decoding.

------
there
i wish more engineers from big companies would do public interviews like that
(either on hn or reddit). i'm sure there is a lot of quality feedback to be
had from a collective of somewhat-more-technically-inclined users than what
gets filed as bug reports. especially for companies like google who don't have
public bug filing systems for many of their services.

------
frou_dh
I think higher level discussions are more suited to that format than globs of
unstructured bug reports :-)

